# For this British woman, living alone and terrified....I suggest a 9mm or .45 caliber pistol....oh...she lives in Britain....she's a victim.......



## 2aguy (Feb 6, 2022)

In America, a woman in this situation could go to a gun store, take some classes and buy a pistol, rifle or shotgun.......then, when she was woken up in the middle of the night, afraid a violent monster was about to break into her home, she could use the pistol to make sure she was safe, then calmly wait for the police to check out around her home....

In Britain...this woman will simply have to be terrified for the rest of her life.......never knowing when the sound she hears will turn out to be an actual rapist....or rapists, or killers who will do what they want to her, and then leave.......

Which way would you want to handle this issue if you are a single woman living alone?

*I try to recall through my panic the things I have done to mitigate the chances of an attack: the locks all double bolted, the keys taken out and placed far away so that if a person smashed through the glass they couldn’t easily open them. When I was terribly afraid one night I took a small sharp knife and hid it in a secret place accessible from where I sit in my bed. I can take it out without making much noise. There is another creak from the hallway, and I silently retrieve the blade from its hiding place and hold it in one hand and my phone in the other. I sit there like this, rigid with conviction and terror, for more than an hour. No thoughts pass through my head in this time apart from keen listening for the next noise and what direction it comes from, strategising my escape. Can I be sure they are coming from the area I think they are, or could they be coming from both sides? Is it wise to lock myself in a toilet? Am I strong and small enough to break through that window if necessary?*

*Eventually, I accept that I am too frightened to move to check whether someone is outside my bedroom door one way or the other, and that the elapsed time means that it is unlikely they are there. I put the knife back in its place and turn on the two lamps on either side of my bed, and a podcast so that it might sound to somebody outside that there are several people in this room. I lie back down and practise some breathing exercises to try to sleep. It’s now perhaps 4am and I have lost half of my allotted rest. I am useless and angry when I wake up, aware of the absurdity of my fear and that I have allowed it, by indulging, to ruin my day.*

*This happens two, three, sometimes four times a month. Twice as many times as that I am woken in the middle of the night with dreams that somebody is entering my window or sitting on my bed, terrors which are both more and less intense because they are unconscious, but which mean just the same that my sleep is robbed and fragmented, my body feeling as if it has been through a battle when it wakes in the morning.*









						I love living on my own – so why am I so scared of the dark?
					

Megan Nolan always dreamed of having her own lovely home. But now terrifying thoughts keep her awake at night. Here, the author wonders why




					www.theguardian.com
				





*Hey....caveman, tommy tainant, and the other left wing, anti-gun fascists.........what do you suggest this woman should do....?*

*Please...enlighten us.....*


----------



## ReinyDays (Feb 6, 2022)

Guns in Scotland? ... yeah, right ... we need to let the British manage themselves, they're not Americans, we can't expect them to understand freedom ... 

Sounds like the woman has mental health issues and wouldn't be allowed to own a gun in the USA ... I'm surprised you didn't know that's the law here ... nothing scarier than a gun-nut with no respect for Law and Order ...


----------



## beautress (Feb 6, 2022)

I hope that Ms. Nolan saves enough back to have bullet-proof, burglar proof metal doors and fittings throughout her lovely home, gets a pit bull puppy and a cat that will do away with the rats that are making nocturnal creak noises. Prayers up for Ms. Nolan's security.


----------



## pknopp (Feb 6, 2022)

She can own a rifle or shotgun in England.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Feb 6, 2022)

ReinyDays said:


> Guns in Scotland? ... yeah, right ... we need to let the British manage themselves, they're not Americans, we can't expect them to understand freedom ...
> 
> Sounds like the woman has mental health issues and wouldn't be allowed to own a gun in the USA ... I'm surprised you didn't know that's the law here ... nothing scarier than a gun-nut with no respect for Law and Order ...


BINGO!  There we are with that phrase that pops up in so many discussions about 2A and gun safety.  The phrase that translates to "I have nothing of actual relevance to add to this discussion".  The phrase -- GUN NUT.

Put it in that growing list of phrases that people say when they disagree with you, but are not intellectually equipped to give you a valid reason why -- phrases like "conspiracy theorist", "racist", "fascist", "anti-vaxxer", and on and on ad nauseam.


----------



## ReinyDays (Feb 6, 2022)

Is she heavy-set? ... maybe she's from whales ...


----------



## 2aguy (Feb 6, 2022)

pknopp said:


> She can own a rifle or shotgun in England.




Yeah....keep telling yourself that......getting that license is almost impossible for people like her....


----------



## McRib (Feb 6, 2022)

MOAR GUNZ!!


----------



## ReinyDays (Feb 6, 2022)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> BINGO!  There we are with that phrase that pops up in so many discussions about 2A and gun safety.  The phrase that translates to "I have nothing of actual relevance to add to this discussion".  The phrase -- GUN NUT.



I pointed out that the UK is a representative republic ... over half the people there don't want wide-spread gun-ownership ... or they'd vote differently ... but you'd rather focus on a word that (apparently) is considered derogatory where you live ... sad, "gun-nut" is a term of endearment here in The West among my fellow gun-nuts ... 

Hiding something? ...


----------



## beautress (Feb 6, 2022)

ReinyDays said:


> Is she heavy-set? ... maybe she's from whales ...


Nervous Nellies are rarely overweight... lol


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Feb 6, 2022)

*I suggest one of these instead of that cat... the problem will disappear right quick.





*


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Feb 6, 2022)

ReinyDays said:


> I pointed out that the UK is a representative republic ... over half the people there don't want wide-spread gun-ownership ... or they'd vote differently ... but you'd rather focus on a word that (apparently) is considered derogatory where you live ... sad, "gun-nut" is a term of endearment here in The West among my fellow gun-nuts ...
> 
> Hiding something? ...


I'm supposed to attempt to have a conversation with you after post #6?  I think not, jackoff.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Feb 6, 2022)

iamwhatiseem said:


> *I suggest one of these instead of that cat... the problem will disappear right quick.
> 
> 
> View attachment 597795*


Yeah, I would much prefer to use my dog as protection than I would to use my gun.


----------



## beautress (Feb 6, 2022)

odanny said:


> MOAR GUNZ!!


Oh, Danny Boy, the pipes, the pipes are calling... If we officially do away with gun ownership, only crooks will have guns, but on a high note, it will validate the Second Amendment to people who didn't appreciate it before guns were banned..


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Feb 6, 2022)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> Yeah, I would much prefer to use my dog as protection than I would to use my gun.


A dog prevents the situation from occurring in the first place.
I own three guns, but none provide the comfort our 72 lb. GSD provides.


----------



## pknopp (Feb 6, 2022)

2aguy said:


> Yeah....keep telling yourself that......getting that license is almost impossible for people like her....



 Why?


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Feb 6, 2022)

iamwhatiseem said:


> A dog prevents the situation from occurring in the first place.
> I own three guns, but none provide the comfort our 72 lb. GSD provides.


I will probably lose my current dog fairly soon and although I have never been a fan of the GSD, I may reconsider my opinion when choosing my next dog.


----------



## beautress (Feb 6, 2022)

iamwhatiseem said:


> *I suggest one of these instead of that cat... the problem will disappear right quick.
> 
> 
> View attachment 597795*


No dog is more loving and comforting to its owner and a threat extraordinaire to a home invader, than a pit bull, and their short hair is a plus. And if they multiply, they're very coveted by people who hear about their loyalty and loving obedience to their owners and impairment and ferocity to interlopers.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Feb 6, 2022)

beautress said:


> No dog is more loving and comforting to its owner and a threat extraordinaire to a home invader, than a pit bull, and their short hair is a plus. And if they multiply, they're very coveted by people who hear about their loyalty and ferocity to interlopers.


The two pitties that live next door are the sweetest, most loving dogs, and are fiercely protective of any of the neighbors near them.  They absolutely adore the children that live across the back fence.


----------



## pknopp (Feb 6, 2022)

Take a look at the guns you can legally buy in the UK
					

The UK banned handguns in 1997, but citizens are still able to own and shoot some shotguns and rifles with a license.




					www.businessinsider.com


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Feb 6, 2022)

beautress said:


> No dog is more loving and comforting to its owner and a threat extraordinaire to a home invader, than a pit bull, and their short hair is a plus. And if they multiply, they're very coveted by people who hear about their loyalty and loving obedience to their owners and impairment and ferocity to interlopers.


It really depends. The breed has been accosted by criminally abusive breeders who purposefully bred aggressiveness into an otherwise benign family pet. The breed was always protective particularly of children, but without risk of going too far.
  Not anymore. The breed today is plagued by over breeding of aggressive pups. Today, faaar too many of these animals are unpredictable, nervous and quick to attack in even random situations. To the point I would never own one because it is impossible to know it's lineage. 
   Hopefully someday the breed can get back to its natural ways. But it will take decades if ever.
The answer is much-much-much stricter breeding laws and aggressive prosecution of criminally irresponsible breeders.


----------



## 1srelluc (Feb 6, 2022)

This thread needs mor Webley.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Feb 6, 2022)

1srelluc said:


> This thread needs mor Webley.


Pretty.


----------



## 2aguy (Feb 6, 2022)

pknopp said:


> Why?




British gun laws and the government officials do their best to keep normal people from owning guns....just the process described shows she has almost no chance to get a gun....in particular a handgun.....

Sell your B.S. to a biden voter.


----------



## pknopp (Feb 6, 2022)

2aguy said:


> British gun laws and the government officials do their best to keep normal people from owning guns....just the process described shows she has almost no chance to get a gun....in particular a handgun.....
> 
> Sell your B.S. to a biden voter.



 The article says nothing of the sort.


----------



## 2aguy (Feb 6, 2022)

pknopp said:


> Take a look at the guns you can legally buy in the UK
> 
> 
> The UK banned handguns in 1997, but citizens are still able to own and shoot some shotguns and rifles with a license.
> ...




From your own link you dumb ass..........

F*or firearms other than a shotgun, applicants must give police a "good reason" for wanting to own one. Hunting or being a member of a shooting club, for example, might be seen as good reasons. Self-defence won't be considered a valid reason.

Self defense for any of the guns is not a good reason for owning a gun in Britain......and of those rifles, they must be stored at gun ranges...

And here...

Shotguns and rifles may be licensed by applying for a certificate through the local police force, according to the government's guide on gun-licensing law.

And the local police force will simply tell her to get a rape whistle....*


----------



## 2aguy (Feb 6, 2022)

pknopp said:


> The article says nothing of the sort.




From the link to the British gun laws...you dumb ass...from your article...

*What is a ‘good reason’ to own a firearm?
1.6 Applicants should be able to demonstrate to the police that they require their firearm on a regular, legitimate basis for work, sport or leisure (including collections or research). Chief Officers are able to exercise discretion over what constitutes a good reason, judging each case on its own merits.*


----------



## pknopp (Feb 6, 2022)

2aguy said:


> From the link to the British gun laws...you dumb ass...from your article...
> 
> *What is a ‘good reason’ to own a firearm?
> 1.6 Applicants should be able to demonstrate to the police that they require their firearm on a regular, legitimate basis for work, sport or leisure (including collections or research). Chief Officers are able to exercise discretion over what constitutes a good reason, judging each case on its own merits.*



 All she has to say is she wants it for target practice.


----------



## 2aguy (Feb 6, 2022)

pknopp said:


> The article says nothing of the sort.




How much do you want to bet her home isn't going to be considered a "Designated Site," to keep her shotgun?


*Section 7(3) of the 1997 Act provides that owners keep and use their guns at a site designated by the Secretary of State if they hold a firearm certificate issued by their local police.*


----------



## 2aguy (Feb 6, 2022)

pknopp said:


> All she has to say is she wants it for target practice.




Here...you dumb ass....again, from your article, following the link to British gun laws...you idiot...

*Firearms for personal protection*
*12.81 Applications for the grant of a firearm certificate for the applicant’s, or another’s, protection, or that of premises, should be refused on the grounds that firearms are not an acceptable means of protection in Great Britain.*



			https://assets.publishing.service.gov.uk/government/uploads/system/uploads/attachment_data/file/1042069/Firearms_Guide_17122021.pdf
		



And you are advising that she breaks the law to get her gun...but, dumb ass......any reason she gives, unless she lives on a farm, the shotgun or rifle would need to be stored at a gun club location........you idiot......


----------



## pknopp (Feb 6, 2022)

2aguy said:


> How much do you want to bet her home isn't going to be considered a "Designated Site," to keep her shotgun?
> 
> 
> *Section 7(3) of the 1997 Act provides that owners keep and use their guns at a site designated by the Secretary of State if they hold a firearm certificate issued by their local police.*



 Many people in England own rifles and shotguns.


----------



## pknopp (Feb 6, 2022)

2aguy said:


> Here...you dumb ass....again, from your article, following the link to British gun laws...you idiot...
> 
> *Firearms for personal protection*
> *12.81 Applications for the grant of a firearm certificate for the applicant’s, or another’s, protection, or that of premises, should be refused on the grounds that firearms are not an acceptable means of protection in Great Britain.*
> ...



 Many people own guns in England. What their laws are, are really none of your concern either.


----------



## 2aguy (Feb 6, 2022)

pknopp said:


> Many people in England own rifles and shotguns.




Not for self defense, and those rifles are kept at shooting clubs...hard to shoot a rapist when your rifle is at the club instead of your home.........and shotgun licenses are also dependent on the mood of the British cops....

So no, normal people who want to protect themselves are not able to buy a gun, in particular, a handgun, for self defense.....

So my questions always stand...

Will you answer them?

A woman is grabbed by a violent serial rapist at a bus stop, a train platform or in her apartment...he plans on beating, raping and murdering her. She has a gun, and can stop the rape with the gun......

Do you want her to use that gun to stop the rape?

A woman stops an attack with a gun, a brutal rape, torture and murder...in a public space....if you had the ability to go back in time, and prevent her from having that gun...would you?
====


*The British government will not allow a woman to own and carry a gun to prevent being gang raped in a London park.....saying she does not have "good reason," to own the gun.*
*
A member of the House of Lords wants to quail hunt with his rich friends on his private country estate, and the British government gives him the gun....because he has "good reason."
*
*Does this make sense to you?*


----------



## 2aguy (Feb 6, 2022)

pknopp said:


> Many people own guns in England. What their laws are, are really none of your concern either.




They are when shitheads like you use them to demand gun control here......


----------



## 2aguy (Feb 6, 2022)

pknopp said:


> Many people own guns in England. What their laws are, are really none of your concern either.




And this post shows you have nothing.....once I posted actual British laws banning all guns for self defense purposes, first you state she should lie and break the law...then you post that...

You are......


----------



## pknopp (Feb 6, 2022)

2aguy said:


> Not for self defense, and those rifles are kept at shooting clubs...hard to shoot a rapist when your rifle is at the club instead of your home.........and shotgun licenses are also dependent on the mood of the British cops....
> 
> So no, normal people who want to protect themselves are not able to buy a gun, in particular, a handgun, for self defense.....
> 
> ...



 Whether another countries laws make sense to me makes no difference. It's their laws, their decisions.


----------



## pknopp (Feb 6, 2022)

2aguy said:


> They are when shitheads like you use them to demand gun control here......



 LOL. more stomping of feet. I wish we had some grown ups here.


----------



## 2aguy (Feb 6, 2022)

pknopp said:


> Whether another countries laws make sense to me makes no difference. It's their laws, their decisions.




Again.....you really are lame.

When shitheads like you stop using Britain, the rest of Europe and Australis to push your gun control dreams, then I won't have to discuss their gun control failures....


----------



## 2aguy (Feb 6, 2022)

pknopp said:


> LOL. more stomping of feet. I wish we had some grown ups here.




You were owned with your own link......


----------



## woodwork201 (Feb 8, 2022)

2aguy said:


> Yeah....keep telling yourself that......getting that license is almost impossible for people like her....


And even if she had a gun, she's not permitted to defend herself or her home in the UK.  She would most certainly be charged with brandishing at a minimum or murder if she shot a rapist or burglar.


----------



## woodwork201 (Feb 8, 2022)

beautress said:


> No dog is more loving and comforting to its owner and a threat extraordinaire to a home invader, than a pit bull, and their short hair is a plus. And if they multiply, they're very coveted by people who hear about their loyalty and loving obedience to their owners and impairment and ferocity to interlopers.


Pit bulls particularly love children.... Very high in protein and their bones are easy to crush for the marrow.


----------



## woodwork201 (Feb 8, 2022)

pknopp said:


> Many people in England own rifles and shotguns.


As 2AGuy proved to you, according to UK gun laws, a firearm is NOT a suitable tool for defense.  She cannot use her gun for self-defense in G.B.


----------



## woodwork201 (Feb 8, 2022)

pknopp said:


> Many people own guns in England. What their laws are, are really none of your concern either.



I agree that their laws should not be our concern.  So quit telling us about what the rest of the world does to disarm their populations and how our laws are out of step with the globalists.  I don't want to hear the left telling us about laws in foreign countries and then the left won't have to hear the actual truth about the laws in foreign countries.


----------



## miketx (Mar 21, 2022)

ReinyDays said:


> Guns in Scotland? ... yeah, right ... we need to let the British manage themselves, they're not Americans, we can't expect them to understand freedom ...
> 
> Sounds like the woman has mental health issues and wouldn't be allowed to own a gun in the USA ... I'm surprised you didn't know that's the law here ... nothing scarier than a gun-nut with no respect for Law and Order ...


Law and order? Is that what commie shit stains call catch and release?


----------



## miketx (Mar 21, 2022)

pknopp said:


> Many people own guns in England. What their laws are, are really none of your concern either.


If it's not our concern why does your lying commie ass keep bringing them up?


----------



## pknopp (Mar 21, 2022)

miketx said:


> If it's not our concern why does your lying commie ass keep bringing them up?



 Bringing what up?


----------



## Vagabond63 (Mar 22, 2022)

Oh joy, another exercise in fear mongering from 2aguy. Hysterically funny that the article actually presents an argument that this poor girl is the very last person to own a firearm. She’s more likely to shoot herself in the foot when she has one of her “panic” attacks. Even in America, she probably wouldn’t pass a background check as she’s mentally unstable.

Owning a gun for “self-defence” just provides a false sense of security for those too, “afraid of the shadows” or who are generally otherwise paranoid. Fortunately, we in the UK don’t need guns for “self-defence”, as we live in a more civilised society.

As someone once said about America, “… unprecedented and unique in the history of mankind; the arrival of a nation at an ultimate stage of evolution without having passed through the mediate one; the passage of the fruit, in other words, from crudity to rottenness, without the interposition of a period of useful (and ornamental) ripeness. With the Americans, indeed, the crudity and the rottenness are identical and simultaneous;…” Or more pithily,

“America is the only country that went from barbarism to decadence without knowing civilization.”

To answer your question, here in the UK, we have things like composite doors and windows with toughened glass which are designed to withstand sledgehammers and police style battering rams, crowbars, etc. Some are even effectively bullet proof. Many new built houses have these as standard, including multi-pointABS locks which are almost impossible to pick. A house can be fully retro fitted for about the same price as a good quality shotgun, if, of course, you are sufficiently paranoid.

A cheaper option would be to buy a trained guard dog, or even a motion sensing dog barking alarm, but then again, we don’t get that many “home invasions” here. Burglary has declined year on year from a peak in the 1990’s, so basically the woman in the article is as safe as she can be and has no need of a gun, as opposed to arguably psychiatric help.

Next?


----------



## 2aguy (Mar 22, 2022)

Vagabond63 said:


> Oh joy, another exercise in fear mongering from 2aguy. Hysterically funny that the article actually presents an argument that this poor girl is the very last person to own a firearm. She’s more likely to shoot herself in the foot when she has one of her “panic” attacks. Even in America, she probably wouldn’t pass a background check as she’s mentally unstable.
> 
> Owning a gun for “self-defence” just provides a false sense of security for those too, “afraid of the shadows” or who are generally otherwise paranoid. Fortunately, we in the UK don’t need guns for “self-defence”, as we live in a more civilised society.
> 
> ...




Yeah....tell that to the women raped by your civilized British men or the new immigrants.....

You don't need guns for self defense?

Now that is funny.........

Keep telling yourself that......


----------



## miketx (Mar 22, 2022)

Vagabond63 said:


> Oh joy, another exercise in fear mongering from 2aguy. Hysterically funny that the article actually presents an argument that this poor girl is the very last person to own a firearm. She’s more likely to shoot herself in the foot when she has one of her “panic” attacks. Even in America, she probably wouldn’t pass a background check as she’s mentally unstable.
> 
> Owning a gun for “self-defence” just provides a false sense of security for those too, “afraid of the shadows” or who are generally otherwise paranoid. Fortunately, we in the UK don’t need guns for “self-defence”, as we live in a more civilised society.
> 
> ...


Lying murderer loving, rapist loving, shit stain.


----------



## 2aguy (Mar 22, 2022)

Vagabond63 said:


> Oh joy, another exercise in fear mongering from 2aguy. Hysterically funny that the article actually presents an argument that this poor girl is the very last person to own a firearm. She’s more likely to shoot herself in the foot when she has one of her “panic” attacks. Even in America, she probably wouldn’t pass a background check as she’s mentally unstable.
> 
> Owning a gun for “self-defence” just provides a false sense of security for those too, “afraid of the shadows” or who are generally otherwise paranoid. Fortunately, we in the UK don’t need guns for “self-defence”, as we live in a more civilised society.
> 
> ...




Yes....tell us again how safe women are in Britain....

*Rape offences have increased dramatically in England and Wales since 2012/13 when there were around 16.3 thousand incidents. After this year, rape offences increased to more than 20 thousand, then 29 thousand in 2014/15, before increasing to over 36 thousand in 2015/16, and over 42 thousand in 2016/17. During the provided time period, rape offences were at their highest in 2018/19 when they reached 59.8 thousand, before slightly decreasing in 2019/20.*









						Rape offences in England and Wales 2022 | Statista
					

Rape offences have increased dramatically in England and Wales since 2012/13 when there were 16,038 incidents.




					www.statista.com
				




Again....please answer.....

A woman is grabbed by a violent serial rapist at a bus stop, a train platform or in her apartment...he plans on beating, raping and murdering her. She has a gun, and can stop the rape with the gun......

Do you want her to use that gun to stop the rape?

A woman stops an attack with a gun, a brutal rape, torture and murder...in a public space....if you had the ability to go back in time, and prevent her from having that gun...would you?


----------



## 2aguy (Mar 22, 2022)

Vagabond63 said:


> Oh joy, another exercise in fear mongering from 2aguy. Hysterically funny that the article actually presents an argument that this poor girl is the very last person to own a firearm. She’s more likely to shoot herself in the foot when she has one of her “panic” attacks. Even in America, she probably wouldn’t pass a background check as she’s mentally unstable.
> 
> Owning a gun for “self-defence” just provides a false sense of security for those too, “afraid of the shadows” or who are generally otherwise paranoid. Fortunately, we in the UK don’t need guns for “self-defence”, as we live in a more civilised society.
> 
> ...




Yes....tell us again how safe British women are....

*These new figures come just days after government data revealed that the rape prosecution rate has fallen again, with only 1.3% of rapes now being prosecuted. *
*
Figures from the Office for National Statistics also released last week showed that police forces recorded the highest ever number of rapes and sexual offences last year, with 63,136 rapes recorded in the year to September, up 13% from the previous period. 

The figures cover the months after the kidnap, rape and murder of Sarah Everard in March 2021, with the ONS suggesting that the latest figures may reflect a “number of factors”, including the “impact of high-profile incidents, media coverage and campaigns on people’s willingness to report incidents to the police, as well as a potential increase in the number of victims”. 
*
*Commenting on the findings Dame Vera Baird QC, said: “There is no escaping the numbers: record highs in reported rapes and sexual assaults and charging rates so low as to be barely discernible. This is of grave concern and a depressingly familiar story.*









						The average rape case now takes over 1,000 days to complete, new data shows
					

The number represents a record high.




					www.stylist.co.uk


----------



## 2aguy (Mar 22, 2022)

Vagabond63 said:


> Oh joy, another exercise in fear mongering from 2aguy. Hysterically funny that the article actually presents an argument that this poor girl is the very last person to own a firearm. She’s more likely to shoot herself in the foot when she has one of her “panic” attacks. Even in America, she probably wouldn’t pass a background check as she’s mentally unstable.
> 
> Owning a gun for “self-defence” just provides a false sense of security for those too, “afraid of the shadows” or who are generally otherwise paranoid. Fortunately, we in the UK don’t need guns for “self-defence”, as we live in a more civilised society.
> 
> ...




Yes....don't let women have a gun for protection...teach them to think of the Queen and relax......

Right?


----------



## miketx (Mar 22, 2022)

2aguy said:


> Yes....don't let women have a gun for protection...teach them to think of the Queen and relax......
> 
> Right?


He's probably a serial rapist.


----------



## ReinyDays (Mar 23, 2022)

miketx said:


> Law and order? Is that what commie shit stains call catch and release?



You're the commie shit stain around here ... you tell us ...


----------



## miketx (Mar 23, 2022)

ReinyDays said:


> You're the commie shit stain around here ... you tell us ...


Bye bye commie criminal scum...


----------



## Vagabond63 (Mar 25, 2022)

….Aaand we’re off to the races! The usual torrent mixture of BS and cherry picking.

Yes, rape and sexual assault reports have increased in the UK, why? Because more and more British women are coming forward to report these crimes, and that’s a good thing in the long term.

Yes, conviction rates are low, why? Because decades of right-wing Conservative governments in the UK have underfunded the police, which in turn, has exacerbated the fact that sadly, rape is difficult to prove in the best of circumstances. This is truly another scandal created by the Conservatives in the UK.

Will giving women guns, solve the problem?

Given that 80-85% of these assaults occur inside either the victim’s home or the perpetrator’s home, when one or both are intoxicated or drugged; and that the overwhelming majority of rapists are either current or ex-partners or friends and/or work colleagues, who know or have known the victim, probably not.

Around 10% of rapes in the UK are carried out by strangers in public areas, which brings me to your perpetual BS non-question.



			
				2aguy said:
			
		

> A woman is grabbed by a violent serial rapist at a bus stop, a train platform or in her apartment...he plans on beating, raping and murdering her. She has a gun, and can stop the rape with the gun......



There are several key issues here,


Serial rapists are, by their nature, experienced. They, have over time, perfected their technique. I highly doubt, such a scumbag would approach the victim carrying a placard stating their intentions. Where details exist of such crimes the victim is taken out by a rapid surprise attack, giving the victim virtually no chance of putting up ant form of defence, never mind reaching for a gun.
Can she stop the rape with her gun? An example, A woman is alone at night on a subway platform. After a while a man appears and walks towards her, he is 6’7” tall, black skinned and very well built. He is dressed in the uniform of the USMC. Is he likely to be a rapist?
Another time an old man with a walking stick pushing a shopping trolley who hobbles over towards her; is he likely to be a rapist?
On yet another occasion a young street thug approaches, He’s thin and wiry dressed in gang colours and heavily tattooed could he be a rapist?
In order to prevent the rape, the woman must shoot one or more of them, how does she decide which one to shoot? She has one or two seconds to make a decision before it’s too late. If she makes a wrong decision, she could either end up being attacked, or facing a life sentence in jail.

Merely having a gun does not guarantee or ensure safety. No situation is as clear cut as 2aguy would like to fantasize about.

Oh, and in answer to his “Trekkie time travel question”, no.


Time travel is currently beyond our capabilities
Interfering by changing a past event could have undreamed of ramifications for the present.


----------



## miketx (Mar 25, 2022)

Vagabond63 said:


> ….Aaand we’re off to the races! The usual torrent mixture of BS and cherry picking.
> 
> Yes, rape and sexual assault reports have increased in the UK, why? Because more and more British women are coming forward to report these crimes, and that’s a good thing in the long term.
> 
> ...


Total leftard crime lover bullshit!


----------



## 2aguy (Mar 25, 2022)

Vagabond63 said:


> ….Aaand we’re off to the races! The usual torrent mixture of BS and cherry picking.
> 
> Yes, rape and sexual assault reports have increased in the UK, why? Because more and more British women are coming forward to report these crimes, and that’s a good thing in the long term.
> 
> ...





*Because more and more British women are coming forward to report these crimes, and that’s a good thing in the long term.*

Yes....nice ploy....you idiots trot that out to try to cover for rape in your country...

The thing is?   Those rapes are actually happening and have been happening....that they are now getting reported means.....they are actually happening.......in larger numbers than known before...you idiot...


----------



## 2aguy (Mar 25, 2022)

Vagabond63 said:


> ….Aaand we’re off to the races! The usual torrent mixture of BS and cherry picking.
> 
> Yes, rape and sexual assault reports have increased in the UK, why? Because more and more British women are coming forward to report these crimes, and that’s a good thing in the long term.
> 
> ...




Merely having a gun can stop the rape before it happens..........is it "bullet proof," no.   But not having a gun gives the woman zero options against a larger, more aggressive, experienced, violent predator...

You don't want her to have any chance....just lay back, relax, and think of the Queen....right?

Actual encounters....actual women.....using guns..........

Lancaster Woman Scares Off Bat-Wielding Attackers By Pulling Gun On Them

LANCASTER, Ohio - It happened along a walking path in Lancaster.

Dinah Burns is licensed to carry a concealed gun, but she'd only recently started taking her weapon while walking her dog.

Based on what happened, it looks like she'll make a point of carrying from now on.

"I think if they'd gotten any closer, I probably would have fired,” said Burns.

It was Monday when Burns was on a footpath near Sanderson Elementary School.

"Two gentlemen came out of the woods, one holding a baseball bat, and said 'You're coming with us'."

The men weren't deterred by Dinah's dog Gracie.

"I said, 'Well, what do you want?,' and as I was saying that I reached in to my pocket and slipped my gun out, slipped the safety off as I pulled it out. As I was doing that the other gentleman came toward me and raised the baseball bat. And, I pointed the gun at them and said, 'I have this and I'm not afraid to use it.'"

The men took off and so far have eluded police. Dinah posted about the incident on Facebook to alert friends and neighbors, to criticism by some.

"Most of the males' opinion was, 'Why didn't you shoot them?'"

Easy to second-guess a decision made under pressure, based on her concealed carry training, and police agree.

"To get out of a situation, back out, get out of it as much as you can without having to discharge your firearm."

"I will say it's a good thing to go from a place of danger to a place of safety, however you get that done,” said Sgt. Matt Chambers, Lancaster Police.

"Very thankful that it turned out the way it did, and hope it doesn't happen again, but I will be prepared."
========
What I want you to know on Gun Violence Awareness Day | Fox News

What I want you to know on Gun Violence Awareness Day

I correctly listened to my instincts; I had a feeling that my life was in danger in that elevator and prepared myself mentally for what was potentially to come.

I ran to my car in an attempt to escape and, before I could even get my entire body in my car, I was tackled by my attacker.

This man quickly overpowered me, stabbed at me with a knife, clamped his hand over my mouth multiple times, and repeatedly tried forcing me in the passenger seat of my car while telling me, “We’re going.”

*The entire time this was happening, a rusted, serrated knife was being stabbed towards my abdomen and held at my face. 

I had been hit in the face, thrown over my driver’s side console, and had rips in my tights from his hands trying to force my legs up and over into the passenger seat.*

There are some individuals that think gun owners are “trigger happy” and wanting to pull their weapons out at the first opportunity. There is nothing further from the truth.

The night I was attacked, I fought like hell for my life before reaching for my gun. I kicked, I screamed, I had all ten fingernails ripped off and bloodied from scratching and trying to fight my way out of a literal life and death situation.

*Ultimately, I accessed my gun, shot my attacker multiple times, and saved my life. He will be spending years in prison for what he did to me.*

Using a gun in self-protection is not a decision one makes lightly; in fact, I never dreamed that I would be forced into a situation where I would have to do so. However, I also never imagined such evil existing in the world so that I would be powerless, wounded, on my back and unable to physically force my attacker off of me.

I owned a gun and had been trained on how to use it. I know how to safely carry and that a gun is a serious and significant weapon; it is not to be used carelessly. Naysayers and people with opposing opinions may try to undermine my situation with hypotheticals. I cannot answer these questions. All I can do is tell the facts of my story and the true account of how I saved my own life.

*What I want you to know on Gun Awareness Day is that a gun in the hands of a potential victim is not improperly placed; it can be the only thing keeping her from being brutally raped and murdered. *

Without my gun, I would not be alive today.


*Guns are not the problem in America; men like my attacker -- who are willing to violently change one person’s life for no reason except for pure evil – are the problem.*

Be safe at all times. Be aware of your surroundings. Trust your instincts. Always be able to protect yourself. Refuse to be a victim, and instead be a fighter and a survivor. Live to tell your tale and make a criminal regret the day he chose you as a “soft target.” My gun saved my life, and one could save yours too.
===============

Waking up to an armed intruder in your house would be any home owner’s worst nightmare. If you’re a single mother with two young kids in the house, finding a man wielding a machete in your bedroom closet immediately kicks you into “momma bear” mode.

That’s what happened to a California woman who woke up to the sound of a man rummaging through her walk-in closet. The thief — Ocean Burger (his name, not a restaurant) — was armed with a number of knives and a machete when the un-named woman grabbed a handgun and confronted him.

From ksbw.com . . .


_[Investigators] say Burger ignored orders to leave and when the homeowner fired several warning shots he allegedly advanced towards her, that’s when the mother fired at the accused burglar hitting him in the leg. And California law may be on her side._

Warning shots are never a good idea and could even put you in legal jeopardy in many jurisdictions. In this case, they not only wasted perfectly good (and expensive) ammunition, but probably led Burger to believe she wasn’t serious about actually shooting him.

After advancing on the woman, the round in his leg apparently convinced Burger that he was wrong.

The good news is California actually has a castle doctrine law on the books. The woman had no duty to retreat and was legally justified in using deadly force to defend herself and her children.

_“There is a presumption that favors the homeowner they’re presumed that the person is in imminent fear of either death or great bodily injury,” said Ellen Campos, assistant district attorney for San Benito county. …_


----------



## 2aguy (Mar 25, 2022)

Vagabond63 said:


> ….Aaand we’re off to the races! The usual torrent mixture of BS and cherry picking.
> 
> Yes, rape and sexual assault reports have increased in the UK, why? Because more and more British women are coming forward to report these crimes, and that’s a good thing in the long term.
> 
> ...




So you still refuse to answer the questions...because we know, that you choose the woman is raped, tortured, and murdered rather than having a gun to stop the attack....that is the only reason you won't answer the questions....because it reveals where you actually stand....

Here.....so we know what you believe...

*A woman is grabbed by a violent serial rapist at a bus stop, a train platform or in her apartment...he plans on beating, raping and murdering her. She has a gun, and can stop the rape with the gun......


Do you want her to use that gun to stop the rape?


A woman stops an attack with a gun, a brutal rape, torture and murder...in a public space....if you had the ability to go back in time, and prevent her from having that gun...would you?

You answer no......and yes.......you are vile.*


----------



## 2aguy (Mar 25, 2022)

Vagabond63 said:


> ….Aaand we’re off to the races! The usual torrent mixture of BS and cherry picking.
> 
> Yes, rape and sexual assault reports have increased in the UK, why? Because more and more British women are coming forward to report these crimes, and that’s a good thing in the long term.
> 
> ...




Hey......watch this.....learn something about women and self defense....you twit...

Notice...you idiot....the guy charges the woman, and she uses her gun to drop him...

What do you think the outcome would have been if she didn't have that gun.....?



			https://thegunfeed.com/video-woman-uses-her-concealed-firearm-to-stop-her-attacker-in-his-tracks/


----------



## Vagabond63 (Mar 25, 2022)

2aguy said:


> *Because more and more British women are coming forward to report these crimes, and that’s a good thing in the long term.*
> 
> Yes....nice ploy....you idiots trot that out to try to cover for rape in your country...
> 
> The thing is?   Those rapes are actually happening and have been happening....that they are now getting reported means.....they are actually happening.......in larger numbers than known before...you idiot...


Yes, I agree. Rape and other sexual assault has been under reported for decades, both in the UK and the USA, (where, according to women's groups around 20% of American women can expect to be attacked in their lifetime,) and perpetrators have gotten away with their crimes as a result. Things are changing for the better in this regard as more women are refusing to be victims as per the "Mee Too" movement.


----------



## Vagabond63 (Mar 25, 2022)

2aguy said:


> So you still refuse to answer the questions...because we know, that you choose the woman is raped, tortured, and murdered rather than having a gun to stop the attack....that is the only reason you won't answer the questions....because it reveals where you actually stand....
> 
> Here.....so we know what you believe...
> 
> ...


Erm, you really ought to read what I've written carefully before posting drivel like this.


----------



## 2aguy (Mar 25, 2022)

Vagabond63 said:


> Erm, you really ought to read what I've written carefully before posting drivel like this.




Again.....you refuse to answer......


----------



## 2aguy (Mar 25, 2022)

Vagabond63 said:


> Yes, I agree. Rape and other sexual assault has been under reported for decades, both in the UK and the USA, (where, according to women's groups around 20% of American women can expect to be attacked in their lifetime,) and perpetrators have gotten away with their crimes as a result. Things are changing for the better in this regard as more women are refusing to be victims as per the "Mee Too" movement.




Yeah....link to the 20% stat.....do you mean in general or on college campuses.........?  

And again....you prefer the rape to self defense with a gun.......


----------



## Vagabond63 (Mar 25, 2022)

2aguy said:


> Hey......watch this.....learn something about women and self defense....you twit...
> 
> Notice...you idiot....the guy charges the woman, and she uses her gun to drop him...
> 
> ...


Gosh, that looks like a staged bit of "action", got a link to the actual event other than a gun-nut blog site?


----------



## Vagabond63 (Mar 25, 2022)

2aguy said:


> Again.....you refuse to answer......


Answered this so called question more times than I care to remember. It doesn't matter what I say, you'll just keep on changing the premise or moving the goal-posts.


----------



## Vagabond63 (Mar 25, 2022)

2aguy said:


> Again.....you refuse to answer......


Nope, answered several times.


----------



## Mac-7 (Mar 25, 2022)

pknopp said:


> She can own a rifle or shotgun in England.


With a firearms permit which is not obtained quickly


----------



## Vagabond63 (Mar 25, 2022)

2aguy said:


> Yeah....link to the 20% stat.....do you mean in general or on college campuses.........?
> 
> And again....you prefer the rape to self defense with a gun......., I'm not convinced a gun would make that much f


Statistics 

Given that most rapes are committed by current or ex-partners, workmates and/or friends in either the victim's or perpetrator's homes, I'm not convinced that having a gun would make any real difference.


----------



## miketx (Mar 25, 2022)

Vagabond63 said:


> Got a link


----------



## 2aguy (Mar 25, 2022)

Vagabond63 said:


> Answered this so called question more times than I care to remember. It doesn't matter what I say, you'll just keep on changing the premise or moving the goal-posts.



I haven't changed the questions, you keep refusing to state the obvious.......


----------



## 2aguy (Mar 25, 2022)

Vagabond63 said:


> Statistics
> 
> Given that most rapes are committed by current or ex-partners, workmates and/or friends in either the victim's or perpetrator's homes, I'm not convinced that having a gun would make any real difference.




And you would be wrong.....as my examples point out.......


----------



## 2aguy (Mar 25, 2022)

Vagabond63 said:


> Statistics
> 
> Given that most rapes are committed by current or ex-partners, workmates and/or friends in either the victim's or perpetrator's homes, I'm not convinced that having a gun would make any real difference.




Another one...


----------



## miketx (Mar 25, 2022)

2aguy said:


> I haven't changed the questions, you keep refusing to state the obvious.......


Classic leftist liar. Filthy scum should be flown into the sun.


----------



## Vagabond63 (Mar 26, 2022)

Vagabond63 said:


> Gosh, that looks like a staged bit of "action", got a link to the actual event other than a gun-nut blog site?


Oh, BTW, I did a bit of research on this, and the incident is real. The woman was a serving military police officer in Sao Paulo, Brazil. Safe to assume she was trained in situational awareness and firearms and presumably had some experience in a dangerous environment. Not sure how matters would have played out if she had been a civilian who had bought a gun for "comfort" with no or minimal training, caught by surprise.








						Female Brazilian cop shot dead a man who tried to 'attack her'
					

A female Military Police officer in Sao Paulo, Brazil, shot dead Francisco Gonsalves dos Santos Junior, 40, when he rushed at the cop late Sunday night and attempted to 'attack her'.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## miketx (Mar 26, 2022)

Vagabond63 said:


> Oh, BTW, I did a bit of research on this, and the incident is real. The woman was a serving military police officer in Sao Paulo, Brazil. Safe to assume she was trained in situational awareness and firearms and presumably had some experience in a dangerous environment. Not sure how matters would have played out if she had been a civilian who had bought a gun for "comfort" with no or minimal training, caught by surprise.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Another commie douche on ignore!


----------



## Vagabond63 (Mar 26, 2022)

2aguy said:


> Another one...


Armed housebreakers? Fair enough, but did she warn them she was armed? The footage implies she fired first and the burglars ran away. This would make her actions legally questionable. Shooting at someone running away, in the UK would open the shooter to charges of manslaughter at the very least. For example, Tony Martin (farmer) - Wikipedia


----------



## Vagabond63 (Mar 26, 2022)

2aguy said:


> you keep refusing to state the obvious...


Because the answer is far from "obvious" and much more complex than a simple "yes" or "no".

As I've stated countless times, when it was legal to own handguns in the UK I owned three. I enjoyed going to my gun club range.  In my time, I've shot every calibre from .22 to .50.  I have no objections to stable and responsible people, being properly trained and vetted, owning firearms. What I object to is allowing any Tom, Dick or Harriett to acquire deadly weapons, with minimal vetting and no training, and being allowed to walk around in public carrying loaded guns as you do in the US.

Gun control in the UK works for us as a civilised society.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Mar 26, 2022)

2aguy said:


> In America, a woman in this situation could go to a gun store, take some classes and buy a pistol, rifle or shotgun.......then, when she was woken up in the middle of the night, afraid a violent monster was about to break into her home, she could use the pistol to make sure she was safe, then calmly wait for the police to check out around her home....
> 
> In Britain...this woman will simply have to be terrified for the rest of her life.......never knowing when the sound she hears will turn out to be an actual rapist....or rapists, or killers who will do what they want to her, and then leave.......
> 
> ...


This is a lie.

As already correctly noted, she can own a shotgun, which is the overall best firearm for home self-defense.


----------



## Vagabond63 (Mar 26, 2022)

Mac-7 said:


> With a firearms permit which is not obtained quickly


Usually 8-12 weeks, not prohibitively long, so what's the problem?


----------



## Mac-7 (Mar 26, 2022)

Vagabond63


Vagabond63 said:


> Usually 8-12 weeks, not prohibitively long, so what's the problem?


the problem is being defenseless for 12 weeks

by the time pinheads in government approve the permit someone could be dead


----------



## Vagabond63 (Mar 26, 2022)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> This is a lie.
> 
> As already correctly noted, she can own a shotgun, which is the overall best firearm for home self-defense.


She really doesn't need a shotgun, I get the impression that homes in America are easy to break into. In the UK all you need are composite three point doors and ABS locks, capable of resisting crowbars and even police "battering rams".


----------



## Vagabond63 (Mar 26, 2022)

Mac-7 said:


> Vagabond63
> 
> the problem is being defenseless for 12 weeks
> 
> by the time pinheads in government approve the permit someone could be dead


Presumably, you've already been "defenceless" for months or years prior to wanting to apply for a firearms certificate. If you're in that much imminent danger, tell the local police.


----------



## 2aguy (Mar 26, 2022)

Vagabond63 said:


> Armed housebreakers? Fair enough, but did she warn them she was armed? The footage implies she fired first and the burglars ran away. This would make her actions legally questionable. Shooting at someone running away, in the UK would open the shooter to charges of manslaughter at the very least. For example, Tony Martin (farmer) - Wikipedia




Wow......you really are a wimpy Brit......several home invaders and you are all ready to go after the victim and destroy her.........

Yep....she should lay back, let them take their turns, maybe even apologize for not cleaning up the house before their home invasion....

You really do have an odd way of looking at criminals and victims........all set to put the full weight of the law against the innocent, while explaining away the violence of the criminal...

We have that here,with our leftists, in particular our current democrat party Supreme Court Justice who likes pedophiles...what is it with you leftists and sex crimes...... but at least we are fighting to try to stop them...

Here.....this woman should have simply surrendered to the invader, let him beat or murder her boyfriend and then submitted to whatever the criminal wanted........right?

You lame ass...









						Woman Shoots, Kills Intruder Who Held Gun to Her Boyfriend's Head
					

A Las Vegas woman shot and killed an alleged home intruder Wednesday morning as he held a gun to her boyfriend's head.




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## 2aguy (Mar 26, 2022)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> This is a lie.
> 
> As already correctly noted, she can own a shotgun, which is the overall best firearm for home self-defense.




A shotgun is not the best weapon for self defense, especially for a smaller woman.....this is why we have choice in the type of gun we own....an AR-15, which is in many ways superior to a shotgun, and then you have pistols, which you can also carry outside of the home....


----------



## 2aguy (Mar 26, 2022)

Vagabond63 said:


> Because the answer is far from "obvious" and much more complex than a simple "yes" or "no".
> 
> As I've stated countless times, when it was legal to own handguns in the UK I owned three. I enjoyed going to my gun club range.  In my time, I've shot every calibre from .22 to .50.  I have no objections to stable and responsible people, being properly trained and vetted, owning firearms. What I object to is allowing any Tom, Dick or Harriett to acquire deadly weapons, with minimal vetting and no training, and being allowed to walk around in public carrying loaded guns as you do in the US.
> 
> Gun control in the UK works for us as a civilised society.




Your illusion of gun control is crumbling....your criminals are no longer afraid of your police, and they need more and more guns to enforce their will on their competition........


----------



## Mac-7 (Mar 26, 2022)

Vagabond63 said:


> Presumably, you've already been "defenceless" for months or years prior to wanting to apply for a firearms certificate. If you're in that much imminent danger, tell the local police.


The police will tell you they dont have the manpower to station an armed guard outside your home

who do you think you are?

the mayor?









						Sadiq Khan has 24-hour police protection after repeated threats
					

London mayor says levels of abuse on social media have risen since 2016 Brexit referendum




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## 2aguy (Mar 26, 2022)

Vagabond63 said:


> Oh, BTW, I did a bit of research on this, and the incident is real. The woman was a serving military police officer in Sao Paulo, Brazil. Safe to assume she was trained in situational awareness and firearms and presumably had some experience in a dangerous environment. Not sure how matters would have played out if she had been a civilian who had bought a gun for "comfort" with no or minimal training, caught by surprise.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Safe to assume that with the low quality of police training in Sao Paulo, Brazil, she would be lucky to fire her gun once a year as a police officer........which just shows that guns are not difficult to use even with little to no training....

Like these women....who managed to use their guns without being Navy SEALs, S.A.S. commandos, or even F.B.I. enforcers for the democrat party here in the states....

The shooting from the home invasion is in this collection...

Mother Shoots Intruder 'Multiple Times' to Save Baby - Breitbart

*An Indianapolis mother shot a man “multiple times” after he allegedly broke into the home through the window in the baby’s room.

According to CBS 4, family members said that around noon on March 24, the woman “heard the window get busted and she called her husband and said I think somebody’s breaking in the house.”

She grabbed her pistol and ran toward the sound of breaking glass, only to be confronted by the alleged intruder who shot at her, but missed.

The mother then opened fire and struck the suspect “multiple times.” He was transported to a hospital for treatment.

In addition to being armed, a 911 dispatcher said the suspect was “carrying zip ties and a walkie-talkie.”*
*======
CCW IN ACTION: Armed 22-Year-Old Woman Stops Three Men Attempting To Rob Her In Store Parking Lot – Concealed Nation

OKLAHOMA CITY, OKLAHOMA — A concealed carrier successfully thwarted the efforts of three men to rob her late at night outside a Dollar Tree. According to police reports from the scene, the woman was exiting the Dollar Tree and heading to her car when she was approached by a man and asked to walk with him. When she refused, he point-blank told her he was going to rob her of her purse.

At this point, according to KOCO, she was presented by two other men backing up the first. She withdrew her concealed carry pistol from her purse and threatened to use it to protect herself. All three men quickly exited and fled the scene.
===========
Woman Scares off Assailant With Stick. Just Kidding, it was a gun.

Just before 7pm on Wednesday night, a 29 year-old woman had gathered up her dog and headed outside to… well, to let her dog do what dogs do.

Upon her first step outside her Minot, North Dakota home, she was hit solidly in the face with a blunt object, knocking her backward down the stairs and into her home.

Her assailant followed her into her home and started to approach her, but the woman had made it to a cabinet where she retrieved a handgun to protect herself and her home.

When confronted with the firearm, the violent intruder and would-be robber/rapist/murderer fled the scene.

The smart, independent, gun-owning woman did not require medical attention, most likely due to the fact that she was able to pull a weapon on her assailant to end the attack.
==============
DGU of the Day: Trotwood Ohio Woman Defeats Three Home Invaders - The Truth About Guns

Three men break into a home in Trotwood, Ohio. [Click here to watch the video.] They’re all armed. It is before 6 am, just three days after Christmas. One of the men is armed with a Tec-9 pistol. He enters last. The other two hold what appear to be conventional semi-auto pistols. They bypass two sleeping children to find the mother. The surveillance video shows the three following the mother after they pistol whipped her in the laundry room.

The man directly behind her has the Tec-9. Presumably holds her at gunpoint while the other two attempt to drag off a safe, in a room with two more children. While the two men are occupied with the safe, the woman breaks free from her captor, accesses a hidden pistol, and starts to fire.

All three run, but the Tec-9 gunman, Azikiwe Presley, is mortally wounded. His body is found 100 yards from the house. From wdtn.com:

“I got my gun and I started shooting and they ran,” the female caller told dispatchers. “They all three had guns, I’m confused … they must not have had bullets because after I pulled the trigger they just took off, instead of firing back. I don’t know if I hit one or not, I don’t see blood anywhere.”

In this case, the recipient of female dedication to protecting innocent life ran a hundred yards and died. It is not uncommon for a man who is fatally shot to run that far, even with a heart/lung shot. As he was likely the one holding the woman at gunpoint, and the closest, greatest, threat with the Tec-9, it is not surprising that he drew the lethal ticket. Whether through choice or happenstance, the mother made the right tactical decision.
=========
Concealed Carrier Holds Burglar At Gunpoint With Her FNX .45

CLEVELAND, TENNESSEE — A woman successfully subdued a would-be burglar outside her home using her FNX .45. The suspect, James Jeffrey Dunn, was allegedly trying to break in through her front door late at night. She got her handgun and confronted the burglar, according to WRCB. Once at the doorway, she yelled through the door for him to stay put and not move. Moments later, she confronted him head-on — handgun drawn and ready to go.

via WRCB

“I tried to order him to stay right where he was at and I pointed the gun at him and I came running off the porch and I came within 10 feet of him and he laid the bicycle down and he crumpled on top of the bicycle,” she says.

She held him at gunpoint until Cleveland Police arrived and arrested Dunn, 35, on charges of aggravated burglary, theft, and burglary of a motor vehicle. Police note that Dunn had an arrest sheet tallying over 40 charges — the most recent being only 6 hours prior to his attempted burglary of this concealed carrier.

“We went over this when we got my concealed carry permit, these types of scenarios. But I had already put that gun up and ever taken it out since, you know?” she says. “Maybe to go the range once.”

When we talk about the new generation of concealed carriers, let’s take a good long look at the realities these people are facing: hardened, career criminals unafraid to bust through the door or do damage to private property and persons. It’s a good thing this woman had the proper training she needed and the right equipment.
======

Armed South Carolina Woman Chases Off Daytime Home Invader - The Truth About Guns

When Ms. Reeves ran across Ralph Goss slithering around inside her home yesterday in the middle of the afternoon, she drew her firearm. Staring down that barrel was enough to change Goss’s mind about whatever it was he had planned.

“I’m one of those people that can go from zero to a hundred in 2.5 seconds and I’m not a nice person normally, but as soon as I got on the phone with the sheriff’s department he was out of sight. The severity of it hit me, and I was in hysterics. I was crying, I was scared, I was very shaken.”

Oconee County deputies tracked Goss down within hours of Ms. Reeves’ call. And surprise! He already had several outstanding warrants for his arrest.*
*===============*


----------



## 2aguy (Mar 26, 2022)

Vagabond63 said:


> Oh, BTW, I did a bit of research on this, and the incident is real. The woman was a serving military police officer in Sao Paulo, Brazil. Safe to assume she was trained in situational awareness and firearms and presumably had some experience in a dangerous environment. Not sure how matters would have played out if she had been a civilian who had bought a gun for "comfort" with no or minimal training, caught by surprise.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




And more civilian females.....do you know what a "Woman," is...or are you "not a biologist," too?

Using guns even without being members of SEAL team 6....

What you feel about guns is not based in truth, facts or reality....

Attacker with knife flees after woman reveals her concealed carry gun, police say

*A woman in Illinois was reportedly able to protect herself with her concealed carry firearm after a stranger with a knife jumped into her car.*
*
Police said a woman who was parked near a shopping mall in Moline on Sunday was attacked by a man who fought his way into her car, according to WQAD 8.

During the fight, the man reportedly slashed the woman’s arm with a knife. He then ordered the woman to drive to Rock Island County, a rural area, according to police.
*
*Once the woman stopped the car, she was able to reach her gun, which she had a concealed carry firearm permit for, WQAD 8 reported.

After the attacker saw the weapon, he reportedly ran off and she was able to drive herself to the hospital.

Police subsequently opened an investigation and arrested Floyd R. May, 61.

May was charged with aggravated kidnapping, aggravated battery with a weapon, unlawful use of a weapon by a felon and aggravated assault.

This one...for you it would be better had she just died....right?   Instead, she used a gun to stop the attack...

About 4:05 p.m. Oct. 5, the 25-year-old man was shot in the chest when he stabbed the 25-year-old woman multiple times in the 4000 block of West 21st Street, Chicago Police said.*
*
The woman was taken in serious condition to Mount Sinai Hospital, and the man was pronounced dead at the scene at 4:48 p.m., authorities said.

The Cook County medical examiner’s office identified him as Pleasure Cardell Singleton Jr.

The stabbing was believed to be a domestic incident, police said, but the nature of the relationship between the two wasn’t released.*









						Man fatally shot, woman stabbed in Lawndale domestic-related incident
					

A man was fatally shot and a woman was stabbed Thursday afternoon in the Lawndale neighborhood on the Southwest Side.




					chicago.suntimes.com
				



======


----------



## 2aguy (Mar 26, 2022)

Vagabond63 said:


> Because the answer is far from "obvious" and much more complex than a simple "yes" or "no".
> 
> As I've stated countless times, when it was legal to own handguns in the UK I owned three. I enjoyed going to my gun club range.  In my time, I've shot every calibre from .22 to .50.  I have no objections to stable and responsible people, being properly trained and vetted, owning firearms. What I object to is allowing any Tom, Dick or Harriett to acquire deadly weapons, with minimal vetting and no training, and being allowed to walk around in public carrying loaded guns as you do in the US.
> 
> Gun control in the UK works for us as a civilised society.




Another woman.....Not a Special Forces operator.......

Police: Armed Woman Stops Road Rage Attacker with One Shot - Breitbart

*Police in Glendale, Arizona, say an armed woman stopped a road rage attacker with one shot on Wednesday.*
*The armed motorist repeatedly said she was armed but the attacker ignored her warnings.*
*
According to 3 TV/CBS 5, Glendale Police Sgt. Scott Waite said a driver that was cut off by another vehicle at 67th and Olive Avenues, and then followed the vehicle “to 59th Avenue and Bell Road where a physical altercation took place.”

The road rage suspect allegedly approached the car and struck the passenger in the face, at which point the female driver exited the vehicle and announced that she was armed. Unfazed, “the suspect then [allegedly] approached the armed driver and punched her in the face and continued to assault her, putting her into a headlock.”


Waite said the road rage suspect kept attacking the driver, even though the driver continued warning that she was armed. Realizing there was no other option, the driver then fired one shot, “ending the fight.”

A witness of the incident told 12 News, “One of them broke the car window of another car pulled the lady out and they started fighting in the middle of the street. One got on top of the other and the girl just pulled out a gun and shot her in the gut.”









						Police: Armed Woman Stops Road Rage Attacker with One Shot
					

Police in Glendale, Arizona, say an armed woman warned a road rage attacker before stopping the attack with one shot.




					www.breitbart.com
				



*


----------



## 2aguy (Mar 26, 2022)

Vagabond63 said:


> Because the answer is far from "obvious" and much more complex than a simple "yes" or "no".
> 
> As I've stated countless times, when it was legal to own handguns in the UK I owned three. I enjoyed going to my gun club range.  In my time, I've shot every calibre from .22 to .50.  I have no objections to stable and responsible people, being properly trained and vetted, owning firearms. What I object to is allowing any Tom, Dick or Harriett to acquire deadly weapons, with minimal vetting and no training, and being allowed to walk around in public carrying loaded guns as you do in the US.
> 
> Gun control in the UK works for us as a civilised society.




17...... could only join the military with a permission slip from her parents....so likely not a seasoned Navey SEAL....

17-Year-Old Spokane Girl Grabs Dad's Gun, Scares Off Home Intruder

On Monday morning, a 17-year-old Spokane girl gave a suspected car thief a rude reception when he invaded her house; brandishing her father’s gun in his face before he fled like a scared rabbit.

The entire sequence of events started at roughly 5:00 a.m. when deputies spotted a stolen car in the Wandermere area. Once they started pursuing the suspect, he fled on foot.

The police provided updates on the _The Wake Up Show_ on KHQ. Meanwhile, 17-year-old Kimber Wood's boyfriend and parents saw the updates, before they left for work. Her boyfriend met some deputies on his way, then called Kimber to inform him of what was happening.

Kimber called her father to ask if she could grab one of his guns. He assented, whereupon she placed it under her pillow and went back to sleep.

She awakened and heard an intruder, prompting her to grab the gun. Hiding behind her makeup vanity, she suddenly came face to face with the car thief.

Brandishing her gun, she pointed it at the suspect and said, "Who are you?" and "Get the (expletive) out of my house!"

The thief beat a hasty retreat after stealing her boyfriend’s ATV; but Kimber wanted to make sure he got the message, firing one shot into the ground as he fled.


----------



## 2aguy (Mar 26, 2022)

Vagabond63 said:


> Because the answer is far from "obvious" and much more complex than a simple "yes" or "no".
> 
> As I've stated countless times, when it was legal to own handguns in the UK I owned three. I enjoyed going to my gun club range.  In my time, I've shot every calibre from .22 to .50.  I have no objections to stable and responsible people, being properly trained and vetted, owning firearms. What I object to is allowing any Tom, Dick or Harriett to acquire deadly weapons, with minimal vetting and no training, and being allowed to walk around in public carrying loaded guns as you do in the US.
> 
> Gun control in the UK works for us as a civilised society.




Hmmmmm.....even a Pastor's wife is able to use a gun to stop an attack.......

American women......obviously made from tougher stuff than your British women........

I don't think this woman was a trained FBI agent.....just a Pastor's wife...

Pastor's wife shoots suspect during robbery in NE Philadelphia

The pastor was hit in the head with the rifle by the bandit.

His wife then pulled out a gun, she was licensed to carry, and shot the suspect in the leg, police say.

Pastor Robert Cook describes the moment his wife shot the suspect.

"And I turned like I was going to get my wallet, but I was stalling. And he hit me in the head with the gun. He swung it like a baseball bat.
And everything was like lightning for a minute. And then I heard my wife saying, drop the gun, drop the gun. I'm like she's got her gun. He turns towards her, and I said, shoot him, shoot him. And she shot him."

The suspect ran off bleeding from the scene, jumped onto the running board of a passing SUV while tossing the rifle.
Police put out description of that man, and a few minutes later, he was spotted near Frankford Hospital.


----------



## 2aguy (Mar 26, 2022)

Vagabond63 said:


> Because the answer is far from "obvious" and much more complex than a simple "yes" or "no".
> 
> As I've stated countless times, when it was legal to own handguns in the UK I owned three. I enjoyed going to my gun club range.  In my time, I've shot every calibre from .22 to .50.  I have no objections to stable and responsible people, being properly trained and vetted, owning firearms. What I object to is allowing any Tom, Dick or Harriett to acquire deadly weapons, with minimal vetting and no training, and being allowed to walk around in public carrying loaded guns as you do in the US.
> 
> Gun control in the UK works for us as a civilised society.




American women...tougher stuff than the submissive women of the U.K......

With a gun to her head, she still manages to out shoot the criminal.....likely you would prosecute her for defending herself...probably send her to prison longer than the criminal....you are such a doofus....

With a Gun to her Head, This Woman Knew How to Level the Playing Field (and her assailant)

Police in Glendale, AZ said it was in the early morning hours on Monday when 23-year-old Carol Miracle stopped in at a Circle K convenience store at 59th Avenue and Camelback Road and encountered a violent armed robber.

When police responded to a call of shots fired at approximately 1 a.m., witnesses at the scene said they saw 27-year-old Frank Taylor holding a gun to Carol’s head in an apparent armed robbery.
*But even with a gun to her head, the young woman knew how to level the playing field with her assailant, and was well equipped to do so.*

As Taylor held the barrel to her skull, Carol reached for her own gun holstered at her hip. She drew her weapon and took aim, firing one shot to end the attack.

Taylor was transported to a nearby hospital where he died from his injuries.

Police said Carol also called 9-1-1 to report the shooting from her home, which is in walking distance from the convenience store, and told police she was in fear for her life.


----------



## 2aguy (Mar 26, 2022)

Vagabond63 said:


> Because the answer is far from "obvious" and much more complex than a simple "yes" or "no".
> 
> As I've stated countless times, when it was legal to own handguns in the UK I owned three. I enjoyed going to my gun club range.  In my time, I've shot every calibre from .22 to .50.  I have no objections to stable and responsible people, being properly trained and vetted, owning firearms. What I object to is allowing any Tom, Dick or Harriett to acquire deadly weapons, with minimal vetting and no training, and being allowed to walk around in public carrying loaded guns as you do in the US.
> 
> Gun control in the UK works for us as a civilised society.




14 years old....definitely couldn't be in the military or on the police force...likely little to no training....but manages to safe herself and family after being shot....

*After seeing her mother’s fiancé shot multiple times, a Las Vegas teen picked up a gun and fired back at home invaders after she’d been shot in the leg.*





__





						14-Year-Old Girl Shot By Home Invaders, Shoots Back: Defensive Gun Use of the Day - The Truth About Guns
					

&#9664Previous Post Next Post▶ Reader Roy H. writes: After seeing her mother’s fiancé shot multiple times, a Las Vegas teen picked up a gun and fired back at home invaders after she’d been shot in the leg. I’d like to take the opportunity to remind everybody that in 2015 there were 265 children...




					www.thetruthaboutguns.com


----------



## 2aguy (Mar 26, 2022)

Vagabond63 said:


> Because the answer is far from "obvious" and much more complex than a simple "yes" or "no".
> 
> As I've stated countless times, when it was legal to own handguns in the UK I owned three. I enjoyed going to my gun club range.  In my time, I've shot every calibre from .22 to .50.  I have no objections to stable and responsible people, being properly trained and vetted, owning firearms. What I object to is allowing any Tom, Dick or Harriett to acquire deadly weapons, with minimal vetting and no training, and being allowed to walk around in public carrying loaded guns as you do in the US.
> 
> Gun control in the UK works for us as a civilised society.




Here....something you can't see in the U.K.....


----------



## 2aguy (Mar 26, 2022)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> This is a lie.
> 
> As already correctly noted, she can own a shotgun, which is the overall best firearm for home self-defense.




Not true...


----------



## 2aguy (Mar 26, 2022)

Vagabond63 said:


> Because the answer is far from "obvious" and much more complex than a simple "yes" or "no".
> 
> As I've stated countless times, when it was legal to own handguns in the UK I owned three. I enjoyed going to my gun club range.  In my time, I've shot every calibre from .22 to .50.  I have no objections to stable and responsible people, being properly trained and vetted, owning firearms. What I object to is allowing any Tom, Dick or Harriett to acquire deadly weapons, with minimal vetting and no training, and being allowed to walk around in public carrying loaded guns as you do in the US.
> 
> Gun control in the UK works for us as a civilised society.




This woman....does not sound like a Navy SEAL.....but manages to use an AR-15 to drive off 3, really stupid home invaders......she warned them, they still tried to attack her....the idiots....

Maybe they were british...


----------



## 2aguy (Mar 26, 2022)

Vagabond63 said:


> Because the answer is far from "obvious" and much more complex than a simple "yes" or "no".
> 
> As I've stated countless times, when it was legal to own handguns in the UK I owned three. I enjoyed going to my gun club range.  In my time, I've shot every calibre from .22 to .50.  I have no objections to stable and responsible people, being properly trained and vetted, owning firearms. What I object to is allowing any Tom, Dick or Harriett to acquire deadly weapons, with minimal vetting and no training, and being allowed to walk around in public carrying loaded guns as you do in the US.
> 
> Gun control in the UK works for us as a civilised society.




Another stupid criminal...another armed American woman..........


----------



## 2aguy (Mar 26, 2022)

Vagabond63 said:


> Because the answer is far from "obvious" and much more complex than a simple "yes" or "no".
> 
> As I've stated countless times, when it was legal to own handguns in the UK I owned three. I enjoyed going to my gun club range.  In my time, I've shot every calibre from .22 to .50.  I have no objections to stable and responsible people, being properly trained and vetted, owning firearms. What I object to is allowing any Tom, Dick or Harriett to acquire deadly weapons, with minimal vetting and no training, and being allowed to walk around in public carrying loaded guns as you do in the US.
> 
> Gun control in the UK works for us as a civilised society.




Hmmm....a grandmother....perhaps before she became a grandmother, she was a Special Forces Operator.....but highly unlikely....


----------



## 2aguy (Mar 26, 2022)

Vagabond63 said:


> Because the answer is far from "obvious" and much more complex than a simple "yes" or "no".
> 
> As I've stated countless times, when it was legal to own handguns in the UK I owned three. I enjoyed going to my gun club range.  In my time, I've shot every calibre from .22 to .50.  I have no objections to stable and responsible people, being properly trained and vetted, owning firearms. What I object to is allowing any Tom, Dick or Harriett to acquire deadly weapons, with minimal vetting and no training, and being allowed to walk around in public carrying loaded guns as you do in the US.
> 
> Gun control in the UK works for us as a civilised society.




Hmmm...another grandmother......much tougher stuff apparently than British women....


----------



## 2aguy (Mar 26, 2022)

Vagabond63 said:


> Because the answer is far from "obvious" and much more complex than a simple "yes" or "no".
> 
> As I've stated countless times, when it was legal to own handguns in the UK I owned three. I enjoyed going to my gun club range.  In my time, I've shot every calibre from .22 to .50.  I have no objections to stable and responsible people, being properly trained and vetted, owning firearms. What I object to is allowing any Tom, Dick or Harriett to acquire deadly weapons, with minimal vetting and no training, and being allowed to walk around in public carrying loaded guns as you do in the US.
> 
> Gun control in the UK works for us as a civilised society.




American Grand Mothers......much, much tougher stuff......she actually used a shotgun...


----------



## 2aguy (Mar 26, 2022)

Vagabond63 said:


> Because the answer is far from "obvious" and much more complex than a simple "yes" or "no".
> 
> As I've stated countless times, when it was legal to own handguns in the UK I owned three. I enjoyed going to my gun club range.  In my time, I've shot every calibre from .22 to .50.  I have no objections to stable and responsible people, being properly trained and vetted, owning firearms. What I object to is allowing any Tom, Dick or Harriett to acquire deadly weapons, with minimal vetting and no training, and being allowed to walk around in public carrying loaded guns as you do in the US.
> 
> Gun control in the UK works for us as a civilised society.




Even a Great, Grandmother....with a pistol......wow......seems that women can, and do, use guns effectively to stop violent criminals.......imagine that....


----------



## Vagabond63 (Mar 26, 2022)

2aguy said:


> Safe to assume that with the low quality of police training in Sao Paulo, Brazil, she would be lucky to fire her gun once a year as a police officer........which just shows that guns are not difficult to use even with little to no training....


Yeah, right, whatever.








						Military Police of São Paulo State - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Vagabond63 (Mar 26, 2022)

...and the inevitable torrent follows, merely demonstrating how barbarous America is. Thanks for confirming that.


----------



## ThunderKiss1965 (Mar 29, 2022)

ReinyDays said:


> Guns in Scotland? ... yeah, right ... we need to let the British manage themselves, they're not Americans, we can't expect them to understand freedom ...
> 
> Sounds like the woman has mental health issues and wouldn't be allowed to own a gun in the USA ... I'm surprised you didn't know that's the law here ... nothing scarier than a gun-nut with no respect for Law and Order ...





pknopp said:


> Take a look at the guns you can legally buy in the UK
> 
> 
> The UK banned handguns in 1997, but citizens are still able to own and shoot some shotguns and rifles with a license.
> ...


From the Biden school of self-defense. Both barrels in the air will scare the hardened criminals away, right ? 
_"For firearms other than a shotgun, applicants must give police a "good reason" for wanting to own one. Hunting or being a member of a shooting club, for example, might be seen as good reasons. Self-defense won't be considered a valid reason." _


----------



## pknopp (Mar 29, 2022)

ThunderKiss1965 said:


> From the Biden school of self-defense.



 If you want to make an argument, make it honestly. You can own guns in the UK. Yes it is more restrictive than here but you can.

 Also what others do has no relevance to what we do. They do not have 2nd Amendment protections.


----------



## ThunderKiss1965 (Mar 29, 2022)

pknopp said:


> If you want to make an argument, make it honestly. You can own guns in the UK. Yes it is more restrictive than here but you can.
> 
> Also what others do has no relevance to what we do. They do not have 2nd Amendment protections.


I made an honest argument. The Brits can not own a firearm for self-defense, it stated as much in the article you posted. So my Biden reference was spot on. 

"I said, ‘Jill, if there’s ever a problem, just walk out on the balcony here … walk out and put that double-barrel shotgun and fire two blasts outside the house." Joe Biden on self-defense.


----------



## pknopp (Mar 29, 2022)

ThunderKiss1965 said:


> I made an honest argument. The Brits can not own a firearm for self-defense, it stated as much in the article you posted. So my Biden reference was spot on.
> 
> "I said, ‘Jill, if there’s ever a problem, just walk out on the balcony here … walk out and put that double-barrel shotgun and fire two blasts outside the house." Joe Biden on self-defense.



 I care less what Biden thinks.


----------



## ThunderKiss1965 (Mar 29, 2022)

pknopp said:


> I care less what Biden thinks.


You should when his advice is down right dangerous. From a women unloading both barrels of a shotgun to suggesting out loud regime change for a country with the largest nuclear arsenal in the world and a lunatic in charge of it. Everyone should care.


----------



## pknopp (Mar 29, 2022)

ThunderKiss1965 said:


> You should when his advice is down right dangerous. From a women unloading both barrels of a shotgun to suggesting out loud regime change for a country with the largest nuclear arsenal in the world and a lunatic in charge of it. Everyone should care.



 All of which has NOTHING to do with the topic of gun rights in the U.K.


----------



## ThunderKiss1965 (Mar 29, 2022)

pknopp said:


> All of which has NOTHING to do with the topic of gun rights in the U.K.


Relevant tangent. Happens all the time.


----------



## pknopp (Mar 29, 2022)

ThunderKiss1965 said:


> Relevant tangent. Happens all the time.



 No it is not.


----------



## ThunderKiss1965 (Mar 29, 2022)

pknopp said:


> No it is not.


Kinda is. The left is always holding up the British and other Western countries as the epitome of gun control. Those countries have never had a guaranteed right to bear arms and that is what the left wants for the US, European gun control.


----------



## pknopp (Mar 29, 2022)

ThunderKiss1965 said:


> Kinda is. The left is always holding up the British and other Western countries as the epitome of gun control. Those countries have never had a guaranteed right to bear arms and that is what the left wants for the US, European gun control.



 Argue it honestly.


----------



## ThunderKiss1965 (Mar 29, 2022)

pknopp said:


> Argue it honestly.


That's about as honest as it can get. The European style of gun control that the left adores is incompatible with the US Constitution. If the left wanted to be honest and do things legally they would call for a Constitutional Convention and vote on an amendment, but they know that will never happen. So it's illegal bans and relying on leftest judges to make unconstitutional rulings.


----------



## pknopp (Mar 29, 2022)

ThunderKiss1965 said:


> That's about as honest as it can get. The European style of gun control that the left adores is incompatible with the US Constitution.


 
 Which isn't something I argued otherwise.



ThunderKiss1965 said:


> If the left wanted to be honest and do things legally they would call for a Constitutional Convention and vote on an amendment, but they know that will never happen. So it's illegal bans and relying on leftest judges to make unconstitutional rulings.



 Which has nothing to do with UK gun regulations.


----------



## Mindful (Mar 30, 2022)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> Yeah, I would much prefer to use my dog as protection than I would to use my gun.



Geese are even better.


----------



## The Irish Ram (Apr 12, 2022)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> The two pitties that live next door are the sweetest, most loving dogs, and are fiercely protective of any of the neighbors near them.  They absolutely adore the children that live across the back fence.


Loving dogs right up to the minute they rip one of those kid's face off.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Apr 12, 2022)

The Irish Ram said:


> Loving dogs right up to the minute they rip one of those kid's face off.


I guess you're glad you don't live in my house.


----------



## The Irish Ram (Apr 12, 2022)

Yep.


----------



## woodwork201 (Apr 18, 2022)

2aguy said:


> Safe to assume that with the low quality of police training in Sao Paulo, Brazil, she would be lucky to fire her gun once a year as a police officer........which just shows that guns are not difficult to use even with little to no training....
> 
> Like these women....who managed to use their guns without being Navy SEALs, S.A.S. commandos, or even F.B.I. enforcers for the democrat party here in the states....
> 
> ...


2AGuy, I know it takes a lot of work to find the stories and make your point with so much proof as compared to the anti-gunners just ranting.  I just want to say I really appreciate the time and effort you put into these posts.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Apr 18, 2022)

woodwork201 said:


> 2AGuy, I know it takes a lot of work to find the stories and make your point with so much proof as compared to the anti-gunners just ranting.  I just want to say I really appreciate the time and effort you put into these posts.


Ditto.  Thanks for bringing that up.


----------



## woodwork201 (Apr 18, 2022)

2aguy said:


> Not true...



Excellent video.  It's rare to see young people on youtube that really know what they're talking about.  This guy is a good example of those who do know; he really knows his shit.  His wife's not too bad, either - and besides that, she knows a lot about what she's speaking as well.

He alludes to it but doesn't spend a lot of time on a big risk for any weaker person shooting a shotgun in a life-or-death situation.  I think I've read that semi-automatic shotguns are illegal in the UK so Mrs. Jones' example woman would have to own a pump action shotgun.  As the guy in the video says, she has to make sure to remember to cock it again - that takes time.  

But, even worse, and he doesn't mention this, if she doesn't cock it with a solid, strong, action  she's more likely to jam it and leave herself with nothing more than a club with which to defend herself.  This can be overcome with training and practice but the idea that a shotgun is the right gun for a woman is not true.  The right gun for a woman, or a man, is the gun that they can handle easily, reliably, consistently, and accurately.

For most women who aren't Navy Seals or Army Rangers, I usually suggest a medium body or compact 9mm with self-defense or frangible rounds.


----------

